# Shawn Marion?



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Can we get him? I think Turkoglu, Dooling and Garrity is enough to make the trade. Turk can shoot the ball, actually what Suns need and both Pat and Dooling have expiring contracts...
Marion would be perfect for the Magic, he can guard guards and forwards (better than Turk) and does a lot of dirty work...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

3 scrubs will probably not land you Shawn Marion.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

no.

Matrix even said that he would play out his contract if a deal didn't get done... he wants to be traded, but sounds really soft about it like Kobe a couple months back. If a deal does get done, it would have to be for something that PHO thinks is a GREAT deal.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

i wish we could have spent money this summer on marion-calibur players ,not lewis


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

9diamonds said:


> i wish we could have spent money this summer on marion-calibur players ,not lewis


that would've been nice... but you gotta play with the cards you are dealt.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i'd put more money on us landing kirilenko than marion.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Suns are looking to reduce their payroll, so if our gm at least tried i am sure he could get something...we have expiring contracts and good player in Hedo...
Kirilenko is not bad too, but he is not very durable player, he is missing too many games during the season...


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Babir said:


> Suns are looking to reduce their payroll, so if our gm at least tried i am sure he could get something...we have expiring contracts and good player in Hedo...
> Kirilenko is not bad too, but he is not very durable player, he is missing too many games during the season...


there trying to reduce their payroll ,but at the same time get quality player who will help them now


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

^yeah i can see that. i mean they gave up kurt thomas and 2 draft picks and got back a trade exception. yup a very servicable peace 

i still woudlnt want marion here. i mean, can you imagine if he cant even take being the SECOND option on a contending team, how he'd react as the second option on an up and coming team?


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

How are the Magic going to get any of these players when we are locked in with Lewis and Howard's new contracts. And I don't think any trade would land those players because the Magic really don't have any players that can match half of either Marion or Kirelinko's abilities.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

MacDanny 6 said:


> How are the Magic going to get any of these players when we are locked in with Lewis and Howard's new contracts. And I don't think any trade would land those players because the Magic really don't have any players that can match half of either Marion or Kirelinko's abilities.


agreed... although you should've said AK47, its easier to spell and sounds cooler.

fyi-it's kirilenko.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

MacDanny 6 said:


> How are the Magic going to get any of these players when we are locked in with Lewis and Howard's new contracts. And I don't think any trade would land those players because the Magic really don't have any players that can match half of either Marion or Kirelinko's abilities.


utah - needs a 3 point shooter who moves without the ball well and some more veteran leadership. and of course cap relief before they resign deron williams to an almost for sure max contract.
phoenix - needs another outside threat that doesn't play defense and is good in the open court. also needs a legit back up pg. and did you hear they really need cap relief?

orlando has turk to offer that fits both teams' need for a shooter. utah gets some expiring contracts in garrity and dooling who can spell some at off guard. phoenix would pick up carlos arroyo who is dangerous in the open court and he's a legit backup pg, who happens to be expiring. garrity would "return" to phoenix and sit on the bench. 

are the packages attractive? not really. BUT they send players to the east coast, get cap relief, and add a team player in turkoglu.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> utah - needs a 3 point shooter who moves without the ball well and some more veteran leadership. and of course cap relief before they resign deron williams to an almost for sure max contract.
> phoenix - needs another outside threat that doesn't play defense and is good in the open court. also needs a legit back up pg. and did you hear they really need cap relief?
> 
> orlando has turk to offer that fits both teams' need for a shooter. utah gets some expiring contracts in garrity and dooling who can spell some at off guard. phoenix would pick up carlos arroyo who is dangerous in the open court and he's a legit backup pg, who happens to be expiring. garrity would "return" to phoenix and sit on the bench.
> ...


So overall your saying its trading turkoglu for marion or ak47. Jazz and Suns would laugh at those proposals.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Sometimes instead of laughing teams are jumping on such opportunities to get some cap relief...especially teams like Phoenix...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Babir said:


> Sometimes instead of laughing teams are jumping on such opportunities to get some cap relief...especially teams like Phoenix...


You don't get it. We're not trading Marion for cap relief and already got relief by trading James Jones and Kurt Thomas for basically nothing. Not looking to do it anymore.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Are you Steve Kerr?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Numero Uno (Oct 21, 2007)

The chances of aquiring him are not great.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

From what I understand the Suns want an allstar or two in return. It isn't going to happen IMO.


----------

